# Bohning Quantum XT Glue



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bohning XT*

Have you tried to install your points with it?

I normally use super glue gel, but I think I'm going to try it on some of my speed 23s.

XT does a great job on the vanes!!


----------



## HoytCountry (Nov 13, 2003)

babyg,
ive been using it for everything and it works great.........

Larry


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Baby G
I have only used it for the nock end bushings and they are holding up better than super glue gel so-far. I have had the G-nock bushing come loose when arrows smack each other with super glue. The Bohning Quantum XT seems to be better


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

One year later and I am still using the same bottle.


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

Where may one purchase this glue. I can sure use it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

THAT is the only glue that held the nibbs in my GT22's ! I love it!!


----------

